# Finished modeling up engine, now time to build.



## doc1955 (Dec 30, 2009)

Well I'm just about finished modeling up a walking beam engine. I started with Oldboatguys and changed a lot of it to my take and checked clearances and linkage lengths and such.
Going to start to build one for a birthday gift. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQp9-VPxASk[/ame]


----------



## m_kilde (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi Doc

Nice show - thank you !

What CAD are you using ?


----------



## doc1955 (Dec 30, 2009)

I use NX6 Unigraphics I can export to a lot of different solids.
I've gotten spoiled I model most things p before I go into build mode to check everything out and add my take on things. When i get project built I'll do some drawings.
I use to scribble some design on a piece of paper and adjust as I went but Like I said I now am spoiled and have to do a lot less adjustments I do them in the virtual world instead.
Well I'm heading to the shop and try and get some thing done today.


----------



## doc1955 (Dec 30, 2009)

Well I decided to build 2 engines one for a birthday gift and one to add to my own collection.
I didn't have any plate stock the proper thickness so I took some .250 I got the material to size and started drilling holes at all the corner locations. I'll use them to line up all the angle cuts by putting pins through the holes and pull them up to a straight edge and clamp them down and mill from hole to hole. 
I'll do that tomorrow and I'll post some pics.


PS I here is a little tip you may or may not already use but I have done this for some time. When drilling small holes and switching from center drill and back to drill I use to constantly drop or lose one or the other. So I grabbed a magnet and place it on top of my vise an there you go you have a small tool holder to keep them from getting knocked off or dropped. Anyway just thought I'd mention it. Works extremely well when machining non-magnetic material not so good with magnetic.


----------



## doc1955 (Dec 31, 2009)

Cut out side plate windows and profile. 
I used a piece of aluminum plate for a holding jig.
I lined up a 1/4 cutter with edge of holding jig. Then loaded side plates using 2 the 1/4 holes with pins up against the jig edge. Things went pretty good.and I now have the side plates done as far as I'm going with them untill I get them put together. I will then drill holes for mounting the shaft and link mounts.


----------



## doc1955 (Dec 31, 2009)

Here I'm cutting the surfaces that the bearing mounts get attached.

And the sides with all windows cut out next I'll do the spacer shafts.


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 1, 2010)

Didn't get a lot done today. Did get the spacers parted off faced to length and drilled and taped each end.
I turned a groove in each end and milled a hex to give them the illusion of a jam nut.











I assembled side temporary I am going to order some hex head machine screws didn't have any on hand.





Going back out in the shop to see if iI can get started on the cylinder mounting blocks next.


----------



## ariz (Jan 2, 2010)

good start on the engine doc, I built it too and I'll look forward on your progress

very good work on the cad drawings too, I would like to learn it but till now my attempts were unsuccesfull :-\


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks!
I do cad for work I'm a tool design engineer by trade.

Well I got the mounting blocks for the cylinders done and the cylinders.





Shot of the slot milling. I milled slots the original was holes but I changed it to three slots.




















Here they are mounted into frame.

Next I'll start on bearing mount blocks for the crank and beam.


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 3, 2010)

Well I was busy in shop today last Christmas vacation will be over tomorrow and back to work :'(
So I'll only get a couple hours in the shop every day I'm hoping to get these done by the 15Th I'm going to have to pick up the pace.

Today I did the main bearing mounts.
I had some .5 x1.0 brass just begging to get used so here we go.




I cut pieces off the width of the bearing mounts. The .5 thickness of material will be sufficient for both top and bottom halves. 





cut the mounting tabs to a thickness of .125 plus drilled mounting holes.





cut the width of top halve.





Separated the halves.





They fit together nicely.





I hand ground a form cutter for the top radius. 





Assembled and ready for the .250 dia hole.










Milled up a little jig to hold part in vise while drilling.





Finished assembly.

Hope I not boring everyone to death here.


----------



## ksouers (Jan 3, 2010)

Not boring at all, Doc.

I'm quite impressed. Man, that's some tiny work!! :bow:


----------



## vlmarshall (Jan 3, 2010)

Boring? No way, thanks for sharing your progress!


----------



## ozzie46 (Jan 3, 2010)

Boring? No no no, That is a very good looking rod and everything else is right on too. 
Keep up the good work.

Ron


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jan 3, 2010)

doc1955  said:
			
		

> Hope I not boring everyone to death here.



Not me. I haven't said much (maybe nothing come to think of it) but I've been watching! Please continue! I've been enjoying the details and learnings.


----------



## NickG (Jan 4, 2010)

Nice work Doc, really nice. I like the design of beam engine but the frame puts me off having a go looks too complex for me!
We've just got NX6 at work and the rendering stuff on it is really impressive. You can get photo like models from it now.

Nick


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks for the comments.


Nick
We use NX5 at work and Delcam in the tooling shop for programming.
UG NX series are very impressive with what you can do.
Have you ever went to any of the user group meeting for UG NX.
I've attended a few for work last year was in Nashville and it will be there again next year.


----------



## NickG (Jan 4, 2010)

Doc, 

Strictly speaking I'm not a CAD user but I know a little bit to get by so to speak and I went on a week long NX2 course when I first joined. Never been to a user group meeting but one of the guys in our office may have. A trip across to Nashville sounds nice but I can't ever see it happening unfortunately! 

A beam engine is about 6 down on my list of projects, I was hoping to base it on a nice french design but I like the oldboatguy 1 too so will be watching this with much interest!

Nick


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 5, 2010)

Well did the fly wheels I don't own an rotary table yet so did the without.
First I picked out a piece of drop end 1.05 thick.





Looks like this piece will work just fine.

Now to rough it out so I don't have to much material to turn off on the lathe.





On to the lathe in the 4 jaw to rough them out.





Now switched to 3 jaw to finish first side and drill and ream shaft hole.






Then I switched to the 5c collet to finish second side.





Here are the finished blanks.





Now off to the mill to drill 1/4 holes in all the corners to be used to locate and mill out the spokes.






Here is the blank with all holes drilled.





Loaded on fixture to mill from hole to hole.





Here all holes have been connected using the little fixture.






Here is what the little shop aid looks like. Not much to it 2 holes 2 pins and 2 clamps.





ok 



now



no 


laughing



at 


the 


next hight tech tool 

Finishing to the inside radius of the flywheel caution is needed. I used a 1/4 stripper bolt and for the leaver apiece of 2x2 that was handy. I used a 3/16 dia. cutter so things wouldn't get away from me. It worked out very well. Doesn't look pretty but it works.





And here is the finished fly wheels.





Next I think I'll work on the crank shaft.


----------



## ksouers (Jan 5, 2010)

Holy Cow, Doc! Talk about making do with what you have!

Those flywheels look great!


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Maryak (Jan 6, 2010)

Very Nice Doc, :bow:

If I stuff up another one I will be mailing you some metal : :

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Deferr (Jan 6, 2010)

Nice fixture there at the end. I like the inventiveness. I will be sticking around on this thread to see how it goes for you. Best of luck!


----------



## kvom (Jan 6, 2010)

Doing those spoked wheels without a rotab takes some real inventiveness! :bow:

As to Nick's comments on the frames, I think that with drilling the corner holes as Doc did, using a swivel base on the milling vise would make the cutouts fairly straightforward. And my clamping the material together both sides could be done at the same time.


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 6, 2010)

I just use a fixture witch consisted of a block of aluminum mater fact same one I used for the fly wheels.
I clamped in vise so it is setting above vise by a couple tenths on an inch and with a 1/4 end mill I mill an edge on x axis to be used for locating. Once you mill edge don't move table in y axis because your cutter is set in right position. now just put 2 pins in the holes drilled in side plate pull up to edge and move table on x until cutter will go into hole (oh yeah remove pins after clamping) and mill to other hole unclamp pick 2 more holes and repeat. You never have to move y axis just back and forth on x.
Hope this makes sense to you because it is quite easy to do.


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 10, 2010)

Well didn't get a lot done with work and snow removal after cut into my machine time.
Plus I use a different camera to start with and the photos didn't turn out.
So here is what I got accomplished for the week.

I grabbed a piece of steel large enough for the crank counter weights and faced the ends and drilled center hole to be a press fit to .250. Then I went to the mill and clamped in vise with a v-block and drilled the rod journal hole same press to a .250. After that I pressed pins into the holes so I had pin sticking out both sides of the blank. I used these pins to be able to load in vise and keep them parallel to tale by letting pins lay on top of vice while clamping. Hope I'm making sense here anyway I proceeded to mill profile after the profile was completed I cut it into 4 pieces 2 for each crank. Here I switched back to other camera and got some pics.






pressed a pin in each to use on lathe to face to right thickness.





Facing on lathe one one side is cleaned up push pin through and chuck in lathe and face opp side to thickness.





Here is the finished product I did dust the faces on a surface grinder.











Here I just stuck a set together temporally I need to turn up shafts and will pin the rod journal into place.
I will come back to that later.


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 10, 2010)

Today I did the main beam.






Stock cut to size.





Drill and ream holes.





I pined the 2 together and placed in vise. The off set is taken care of by the pin diameter difference. 






Cut until cut breaks out close to center repeat for all 4 sides.






You should end up with this.







I created a little fixture with the off sets set in hole pattern to mill pockets.
Fixture holds edges parallel to x axis.





Here you can see the hole marked red are ones being used.











I put black marker pen in pockets to make it show up a lttle better for the picture. I will be prime and paint eventually to a flat black.

Next I'm going to work the steam chest and slide valve.
Hope I'm not confusing everyone.


----------



## ksouers (Jan 10, 2010)

Looking good there, Doc.

I see you like using fixtures a lot. A bunch of great examples, too.
Perhaps next time you use one could you go into a little more detail about how you set it up, please?

Thanks.


----------



## Powder keg (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks nice\o/


----------



## NickG (Jan 11, 2010)

Doc,

Flywheel, Beam and crank look brilliant! :bow:


----------



## BobWarfield (Jan 11, 2010)

Very nice series, Doc. I always learn a thing or two from these detailed photo shoots.

Cheers,

BW


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 11, 2010)

Well after looking around for a wrench for the small 2-56 hex head screws I have for this model I decided to make one.
So today at lunch time at work (I get 30min lunch break). I quickly ate my lunch which left me about 15 min so I went out to the shop and knurled a piece of 3/8 dia aluminum and drilled and tapped a 1/4-20 thread in end ( the head of the small screws are the same size hex as the hex in a 1/4 set screw) and threaded in a 1/4-20 set screw and then turned down the dia and parted it off. Not bad use of my extra 15 min but don't give me grief about the knurl I usually do a better job but I was in a bit of a hurry. 














Now out to the shop to slow down and unwind :big:


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 12, 2010)

Well only had about an hour and half in the shop after work today.
Got a little done on the steam chest.




Sized up stock.





Drilled the 4 hole pattern in face.





Set drill above parallel .022 to drill spindle hole don't want it going through the bottom.





Drill an tap side hole for steam manifold.





Parts so far. Now I need to decide whether to put them in the 4jaw on the lathe or use a boring head and reverse bore the 2 end diameters.


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 13, 2010)

I remember some posts about dialing in a square on the lathe in the 4 jaw so I put the video camera on while dialing in to turn the spuds on the steam chest. It's noisy at first didn't notice the furnace was running but it stops part way through. Anyway hope this helps those who have trouble dialing in square or rectangle stock on the lathe.
Once you've done it in this fashion a few times you get it down where you can do it in only a mater of a couple minutes. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7HhppYHwig[/ame]


Here the parts are after turning.


----------



## SAM in LA (Jan 14, 2010)

Doc,

Thanks for the tutorial on setting up your work in a four jaw chuck.

My learning curve has been has been vertical.

I am still making parts for my Shoptask, one day I will be able to spend time making an engine.

Thanks again,

Scott


----------



## Deanofid (Jan 14, 2010)

Shoot, Doc. I missed this whole thread thinking it was a CAD discussion, judging from the first couple of posts.
(sorry) 

Just went back and read through it. 
I like the way you do your... everything! Flywheels, crank throws, main frame, rounding with the flycutter, all that stuff. Good pics and descriptions. 

Keep it up!

Dean


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 16, 2010)

Well got a little done today.
I finished up the steam chest main housing.





Then I started the spindle for the steam chest.





Turned up spindle using live center and .25 dia stock material.






Then off to the mill to mill .124 square end.







Milling square using a 5c collet block.





Then drill and tap 2-56 hole after that back to the lathe to part off spindle.






Spindles in place in steam chest.

Next square up and size up stock for slide valve.






Tomorrow I'll work on slide.


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 17, 2010)

Well didn't get much shop time again today. In the time I did have I milled the small pockets in the slide valves and the slots in them for the spindle.





I used a process called plunge milling where as I took .010 per plunge until I got to the right width or depth of slot.


Here is a picture of my little shop aid to help me remember where I'm at with the table. I don't have a digital read out I go by the dials and this.




Basically just mad a small pointer and stick a scale with a magnet to the table works pretty good for me until
I break down and but a readout system. But for now this will do just fine.





Here are the valves done and in place the only thing left to do is during final assembly I will lap them flat with the main steam chest body right now they stick above the main body about .002.





Here ar the steam chests with the valve in place.

Now for the cover for the steam chest. I'm using aluminum.




Drill all the holes notice both parts are in vice. I'm using a piece of heavy paper on the movable jaw side to make sure both parts are clamped securely.





Here I have the 2 pined together and am milling part of the profile.





Another part of the profile.





And here they are completed.

Next time I get to spend in the shop I'll be working on the ecentric.


----------



## Deanofid (Jan 17, 2010)

Coming along nicely, Doc. Looks like you had a good day in the shop.

Dean


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks Dean.
Didn't do anything on the motor today.
I had a bad day at work today  and didn't want it following me home. :hDe:
Seemed like everything I touched today went bad in a hurry :fan: so touched nothing in home shop.


----------



## Deanofid (Jan 18, 2010)

Sometimes it's best just to leave the shop alone, Doc. 
There's a a better day on the way.

Dean


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice stuff Doc....I didn't know it was that small. I think that's the smallest steam chest I've seen.

You have an earlier post about making a 2-56 wrench tool...Sorry I don't understand..but how did you make, or what did you do...to make the hex socket? You mentioned something about a 1/4-20 set screw. I'm new at this...Are you saying the socket for the 1/4-20 is the same size as the head for a 2-56? That you put the 1/4-20 set screw in a tapped hole and turned down the diameter to get rid of the threads and make it smooth?

Thanks.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jan 23, 2010)

Zee---Either a set screw or a socket head capscrew will work. They both have a recess in the head for an Allen wrench, and there is a lot of "cross over" between the hex socket recess and the hex heads of miniature hex bolts.----Brian


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 24, 2010)

zeeprogrammer  said:
			
		

> Nice stuff Doc....I didn't know it was that small. I think that's the smallest steam chest I've seen.
> 
> You have an earlier post about making a 2-56 wrench tool...Sorry I don't understand..but how did you make, or what did you do...to make the hex socket? You mentioned something about a 1/4-20 set screw. I'm new at this...Are you saying the socket for the 1/4-20 is the same size as the head for a 2-56? That you put the 1/4-20 set screw in a tapped hole and turned down the diameter to get rid of the threads and make it smooth?
> 
> Thanks.


Thanks! 
Yes it's small (for me anyway) my eyes aren't what they use to be. I had to use my magnifying glass a few times.
Next build I do will be a little bigger. I'm thinking for my next engine it may be one I seen in the Machine Shop magazine. a IC with osculating cylinder I have never seen one of these running only seen it in the magazine. Anyway I'll decide that at a later date. 


What I did was drill and tap some 1/4 dia. stock turned in a 1/4-20 unc set screw and yes basically turned the threads away on the end.


Haven't done much in the shop all week been not a real good week at work. I hope to do some work on my build tomorrow if I can sneak away for awhile.


----------



## mklotz (Jan 24, 2010)

If you're not in the mood to make your own, you can buy a set of Moody (the industry standard) nutdrivers for about $15.

http://www.micro-tools.com/store/item_detail.aspx?ItemCode=58-0142


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 24, 2010)

Well I did sneek away to the shop the afternoon for awhile.

Here is some of what I accomplished.






Squared up stock for link mounts.






Drilled holes in stock pieces that are to size.






Cut end cuts to size.





Finished pieces I hand ground a radius cutter and used my fly cutter again similar to other bearing mounts I did earlier.






Next I worked on some of the links. First I roughed out some stock and drilled holes.






Then I created a little jig to hold parts I drilled holes to match link and drilled them through the block.
One of the holes I drilled and tapped 10-24 unc for a stripper bolt (shoulder screw).






I grabbed my shop aid block that I previously used and drilled and reamed for the stripper bolt .500 dia.







I flipped block over and spot faced back side so the the stipper bolt shoulder was about .005 above. In other words the shoulder on the bolt was .005 longer than the thickness of the block at the spot faced hole.









Next I mounted the block I drilled the hole pattern in and tapped the 2 holes on the top side to 2-56 to mount link blanks.

Blanks roughed out.





ooops! Tried to take too much at one time and scrapped 2 of the blanks.





Cutting radius with jig.





Finished link too bad I need to step back and make 2 more blanks and do it again.


----------



## ksouers (Jan 25, 2010)

Gee, Doc. I thought I was making tiny parts.
Those things look way smaller than anything I've done.

It's really easy to get a case of get-it-done-itis. But that's when you really need to slow down.
Don't ask me how I know :


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 30, 2010)

Well finished links today I remade the first ones I made as I had an error. 
Here are the completed links.









Hope to get out in the shop again tomorrow for a while in the afternoon.


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jan 30, 2010)

Geesh. Very nice.


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks
Honestly I'm glad those are done started getting bored with making them.
Think I'll do some lathe work tomorrow.


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 31, 2010)

Well I did get away for a bit and did some lathe work.
Worked on the cylinder head.





Squared up stock for 2 cylinder heads.





Getting it close to location in 4jaw.
The stock is .625X.75 and I want the diameters I'm turning on center of the .625 and .3125 from the edge on the .75 dim. So after centering with indicator on the .625 width don't touch indicator and move stock to zero on the .75 that will put it centered 0n the .625 and .3125 from edge on the .75 width.










Turned one end and flip and turned opposite end.





Moved to a 2c collet to part off the parts with the part off blade.










Now back to the mill to drill hole patterns.






Parts finished.


Getting close to assembly time. Could start assembling some of the parts.


----------



## doc1955 (Feb 3, 2010)

Well got a little shop time today started on the eccentric .




The 2 halves together and clamped in mill to rough in hole to be used on the lathe to dial in on.





After hole roughed in ready for lthe work.





Bored ID and step flipped and dialed in and bored step on back side.





Grabbed a piece of aluminum to turn up a spud on it for a little holding jig.





Now don't laugh, again I used what I had laying around to create this little gem of a holding jig,





One roughed out one to go.





Here they are roughed out.





Getting closer but it will have to wait till next time.


----------



## Deanofid (Feb 3, 2010)

What a good way of doing things, Doc. Thanks for showing that!

Dean


----------



## doc1955 (Feb 6, 2010)

Well didn't feel to good last couple days have a bad head cold.
But I made it out to the shop for a while today and worked on the connecting rod.


Layout some scribe lines to mark ends.









Turned up the blanks.





Then parted off the rod end caps.


Had the safety inspector show to keep a eye on things.




He had to check to make sure things were per spec.
















Drilled rod cap holes to assemble them to drill the .250 dia.

Getting holes orientated with an adjustable parallel yes yes this will work I think.






Getting ready to drill .250 journal hole dial in center and pick up end.
Just had to double check me again it's on zero isn't it?





Well does it pass inspection?





Here is the final product.


----------



## Maryak (Feb 7, 2010)

Doc,

Very nice work. :bow: :bow:

I particularly like your N(urse). Where did you find she/he/it. ??? ??? Great way to present you piccys and parts. :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## doc1955 (Feb 7, 2010)

It is the Dominoes Noid was a popular commercial figure back few years ago like 20 0r 25 years ago.
It was always avoid the Noid. :big:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVeNr9aE8cU[/ame]


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Feb 7, 2010)

Great post Doc. The detailed pics are very helpful.

I remember the noid...I can't believe it's been that long ago.


----------



## putputman (Feb 7, 2010)

Hey Doc, watch out for your buddy Noid. He finally got to Dominoes. They had to change their entire recipe.


----------



## doc1955 (Feb 7, 2010)

:big: :big: You're right never thought of it that way but they did supposedly have major changes.
I'll keep a close eye on Rick the Noid.
Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## doc1955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Put a few pieces together today.
I need to order some brass rod for some of the parts needed.
I'll order some tonight .25 dia is what I am needing until then I still have a couple parts to make and two more link rods. Getting close to being complete.


----------



## Deanofid (Feb 7, 2010)

Great stuff, Doc, but.. The Noid is your inspector? I'd be annoyed. 

I remember those ads so well. Didn't know it was that long ago! Time flies when you're machining, or eating pizza.

Dean


----------



## doc1955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks Dean!
I know it seems like that can't be. 
an-noid I remember some inspectors of my past that were exactly that. :big:

Times have changed when I started out in this trade there were no such thing as dro's and Cadillac gauges it was read the veneer scale same thing with calipers dial calipers were just the new craze back then. I started out in the machine shop when I was 19 years old and some of the things seem like yesterday.
One of the most remember able projects I worked on was the x29 tail wing there were 2 built and now one is in the Smithsonian the other I believe Nasa has.
 Anyway I didn't realize just how much I missed making chips until I started this project I'm sure glad I found this website it spurred me on to finally purchase a mill and a lathe and start making chips again after thinking of doing it for the past 10 years.


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Feb 8, 2010)

Wow Doc, I just found your thread & caught up with how far you've come with the project. This is a jewel!

When I read the 1st few posts I thought, here we go again, another pro showing off his CAD/CAM & CNC skills. Your CAD work is fantastic but I'm really luv'n all of your manual setups, fixtures and jigs. Definitely an education for me and a leap forward in learning different ways to solve machining problems. 

Thank you, thank you, thank you! ;D


----------



## doc1955 (Feb 8, 2010)

DICKEYBIRD  said:
			
		

> When I read the 1st few posts I thought, here we go again, another pro showing off his CAD/CAM & CNC skills.



If I ever come across that way I don't mean to. I'm far from being an expert at CAD/CAM. I don't own a cnc so every thing I'm doing is conventional mill and lathe.
I'd like to have a cnc but right now I'm doing it conventionaly.


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Feb 8, 2010)

doc1955  said:
			
		

> I don't own a cnc so every thing I'm doing is conventional mill and lathe.


Exactly! That's why the intricate work and methods you're showing in this thread are so valuable. It gives us manual machine owners hope and the motivation needed to get on with difficult projects.


----------



## NickG (Feb 8, 2010)

Wow, it's really taking shape and looking good now Doc.

Nick


----------



## ariz (Feb 9, 2010)

really very good doc

it's the same engine that I have under my name here, but your seems to take shape in a better way: great work :bow:


----------



## Deanofid (Feb 9, 2010)

What's up, Doc? Haven't seen anything new from you for... a whole day!

Dean


----------



## doc1955 (Feb 10, 2010)

Oh I'm still here still have a nasty head cold. I'm awaiting a shipment of brass from Enco should arrive tomorrow.
I needed some brass rod to complete my build I was mistaken when I thought I had some of the stock on hand. So I broke down and ordered some 6' lengths of 3/16, 1/4, 5/16 & 3/8 diameters I had larger stock but didn't want to turn down large stuff to make the small link pins I need.
Head colds really suck my eyes feel like they are toughing my glasses :big: sinus pressure.


----------



## Deanofid (Feb 10, 2010)

Oh man.. Sorry to hear you've got the crud, Doc. 
A cold didn't use to bother me when I was still living like a young person, but as I get a little older, 
seems to take forever to get cured up.

Hope you're feeling better soon.

Dean


----------



## doc1955 (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks Dean same here colds hardly ever slowed me down until a few years back I ended up with pneumonia now they seem to be twice as bad. I've been going to work but its a struggle plus the snow shoveling isn't helping much. I've been to pooped to go out to the shop in the evenings.
I read and look at the board a lot and there sure are a lot of talented members with all the beautiful workmanship being shown.

 I like your website you have some really nice work shown very very nice! It looks like you have been very busy at the hobby shop I like your flywheel on your low temp engine. I've built one but was never successful in getting it to run matter fact I have 3 as when I was building them I made three at a time and no runners. I set them on the shelf for awhile then go back and tinker awhile give up and put them back on the shelve. I originally built them back before I left the shop environment about 10 years ago.
I'm hoping to get out into the shop on Saturday for a while if I start feeling better starting to get anxious on finishing these engines.


----------



## BigBore (Feb 10, 2010)

I've never had pneumonia myself but my wife started getting it in the fall of every year for about 5 years. Then the doc gave her a "pneumonia shot" I guess it's like a flu shot. Hasn't had it again, since then. (3 years ago)

I've been copy/paste ing your build. Get well soon.

Ed


----------



## cfellows (Feb 10, 2010)

Some beautiful work going into that engine. I'm enjoying the build.

Chuck


----------



## Longboy (Feb 15, 2010)

.......Very nice. Lots of small hand machined parts. I appreciate as a sophomore modeller here witnessing the patients and crafting of such engines. :bow:  Dave.


----------



## doc1955 (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks Dave.
I didn't get much done this week end with not feeling up to par and having to shove show.
Did get some of the small link pins done I'll post pics when I get a little more done.
This darn snow has kept me busy shoveling both here and my father-in-laws plus had to shovel off the roofs which is always fun. Anyway I hope to get some stuff done after work this week.
I'm anxious to get it done and move on to some thing else. I want to make a small cdi system for my IC engines that will be the next project.


----------



## doc1955 (Feb 21, 2010)

Well I machined last of the link shafts it was a bit of a chalange since I decided to use some 17-4 which was pre heat treated.

I machined some blanks with .150 extra material on the ends to allow me to put in some center hole to turn between centers plus milled down the .062 thickness of blank I left the .125 width I needed at .250. I then created a center with a drive slot in it which worked very well will be saved for future small parts turning.





Started turning here.




Close to done.





My little center drive dog combo worked very well.

After turned I went to mill and milled the length and width and drilled holes one more piece done complete.

I then went back and put the set screw holes in my fly wheels I set them at a 10 degree angle.
It gave me a chance to use a angle tool I created a long time back.
It consists 5 rows of holes radially drilled 5 degrees between holes and each row advanced 1 degree.
It is possible to set you parallels in your vise at any angle you need.











After that then I started with all the link pins and spacers have most completed.
I have 2 parts left to make before first full assembly and first run.
The two parts are a link clevis simple part and the valve link bell crank.
So I'm getting close to first run hope to be this comming weekend.


PS Here is my favorite little edge finder 25 years old and still finds the edge right on.


----------



## Ken Bartlett (Feb 21, 2010)

Very nice project so far. And the angle setting plate you have pictured is a great ideal. Ill add it to my growing list of tooling to make.


----------



## doc1955 (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks Ken.
By the way just wanted to mention the red on the tool post holder is Red Dykem I noticed it looked like I had a big boo boo but not so.
I'm partial to red dykem I feel it goes on thinner than the blue stuff anyway just wanted to make that clear not a boo boo. :big:


----------



## Deanofid (Feb 22, 2010)

Doc, this build has been great to follow along. This last post with the three shop tools you show us make it all the better. The small lathe dog and your edge finder are nifty. That angle plate is super. 
Thanks a lot for the pics!

Dean


----------



## doc1955 (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks Dean.
I hope to into the shop again on Saturday and hope to have a runner by Sunday. Then after I get them running tear down and do some sand blasting and painting before final assembly.
 My next prodject will be buiding a ignition box for my IC engines so I can have one system to share with all my motors instead of one on each plus I want a small compact system what I use now is just too big.


----------



## doc1955 (Feb 28, 2010)

Well things didn't work out last weekend and so far this weekend haven't been out in the shop much. 
Going to try and get out there this afternoon to try and get some done. Starting to get anxious to get them running.


This week some time a friend of mine is getting a new lathe delivered. I'm going give him a hand at getting it unloaded and set up.


----------



## doc1955 (Mar 3, 2010)

Well got out into the shop Sunday after noon for a while. Just got the few pics I took off the camera. I've got most everything made just a matter of getting everything put together and adjusted. These are the last of the links pieces I made. I went out and purchased a small cabinet blaster I want to blast some of the parts and get them painted. I haven't decided on a color scheme I'm thinking black but gloss or flat : 






turned up link end piece.
























http://i913.photobucket.com/albums/ac331/doc0455/Beam Engine/link15.jpg
There are two bell cranks in there some where.






Finished pieces.


I hope to get all the pieces put together soon and try for a run and if things work out start with blasting the parts I want to paint.
I have had better luck getting a good paint job on aluminum if I blast first with some fine grit to put a satin finish on them before I paint.


----------



## Deanofid (Mar 3, 2010)

Good progress, Doc. Little pieces like these seem to take a disproportionate amount of time.
Glad you're getting near the finish line. It's been a good build.

Dean


----------



## ksouers (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey Doc. I like that rounding fixture. Nice solution.

The end is near. Hope it's not too finicky to get dialed in.


----------



## BigBore (Mar 3, 2010)

I enjoy following this one. The PDF file is caught up and awaiting the finish. Very helpful to me. Thanks.

Ed


----------



## doc1955 (Mar 6, 2010)

Well got timing set right and she took right off the second one is being polished and painted.
Now that the first one is running I am going to tear down and do some polishing on it to. Not sure if I will go with paint on it though I'll wait and see how number two looks first.
I uploaded a video to youtube I'll post here as soon as it gets processed.

I spent the day with number one running while polishing and painting number two.
Out of the whole build the part I do not care for is polishing  just have to do it and quit complaining. :big:
When I first set the timing I had it wrong and she would just set and tremble actually looked like it was running but when you looked close it was making a quarter turn back and forth I retarded the timing about 40 degrees and to my surprise turned the air on and away she went.


----------



## doc1955 (Mar 6, 2010)

Video as promised 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PS8K1A3-FaI[/ame]


----------



## Deanofid (Mar 6, 2010)

Runs great! Looks great!
'Nuf said, I reckon.

Thanks for the vid, Doc.

Dean


----------



## kustomkb (Mar 6, 2010)

Sweet job!

Looks and runs great!

came together very nice.


----------



## doc1955 (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks guys once I get them all polished up and put on some type of mount I'll go through all my notes and get my drawing put together with the corrections and get them in pdf format and posted.
I find I need to order some more felt polishing bobs I've started polishing some of the small parts from number two but need to get a couple more polishing bobs.


----------



## BigBore (Mar 7, 2010)

Nice! I love this engine!

The PDF file of this entire build is in the download section.

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?action=tpmod;dl=item249

Ed


----------



## joe d (Mar 7, 2010)

Doc

I really like beam engines, and yours is a really fine example of the type! :bow: :bow:

Thanks for bringing us along, enjoyed following your build.

Cheers, Joe


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Mar 7, 2010)

Great looking engine and thanks for the video. Very nice.

(Nifty round-over jig too).


----------



## putputman (Mar 7, 2010)

Terrific looking engine and probably the fastest I have ever seen a beam engine run.

Have you given the Droid a ride on it yet?


----------



## doc1955 (Mar 7, 2010)

putputman  said:
			
		

> Terrific looking engine and probably the fastest I have ever seen a beam engine run.
> 
> Have you given the Droid a ride on it yet?


No but I turned my back for one minute and look what those two were up to! :big: :big: :big:






[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_lBsMqKadks[/ame]







I couldn't resist.


----------



## Deanofid (Mar 7, 2010)

I keep tellin' people, "Don't wear gloves around machinery!".

Seeee?

Dean


----------



## doc1955 (Mar 7, 2010)

You should of heard him scream :big: :big:
Noid didn't know what to do and froze in his tracks good thing I was there. :big: :big: :big:
I can still hear him screaming st st st sto stop. :big: :big:


----------



## rake60 (Mar 8, 2010)

I missed this somehow.

Great design and build Doc! :bow:

Rick


----------



## vlmarshall (Mar 8, 2010)

I missed this one too, I kept skipping it because of the title!

Great build, thanks for sharing it! :bow:


----------



## Maryak (Mar 8, 2010)

Doc,

That beam ain't walking it's running like hell 

Great Stuff. Thm:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## doc1955 (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks guys!
I'm in the process of painting and buffing on engine number two hope to get it put together this coming weekend.
That will be the one that will be going to my father-in-law for a gift a little late but I think he will be happy with it.
After that I'll tear number one apart and buff and paint it I have to say that little baby will turn some rpm's the lowest psi and still keep running is some where between 10 and 5 psi my pressure regulator seems to hang up around 7psi so not sure. The revved up video was at 40 psi. Hope number two runs as good, it should they were both machined the same or very close to the same.


----------



## ksouers (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey Doc! Great job!

Somehow I missed the finish. It runs great! You're gonna have to show both running when finished.


----------



## doc1955 (Mar 8, 2010)

Here are a few still pictures.


----------



## BigBore (Mar 8, 2010)

SaahWeeet! 8) That is a sparkler, for sure. I'd be proud to own that. I can prove that....mail it to me! :noidea:

Ed


----------



## NickG (Mar 9, 2010)

I was going to ask for some stills Doc you beat me to it, thanks.

Very nice engine, a lot of work in that and anybody would be delighted with that as a gift.

Nick


----------



## doc1955 (Mar 9, 2010)

Here are some assembly pictures.






Spacers put into place





Bearings put in place.






A straight shaft being used to aligne bearings before tightening.






Crank put in place.






Getting some help installing beam and connecting rod.









Well its a start tomorrow more buffing on the small links and cylinder mount base before installing.


----------



## slick95 (Mar 9, 2010)

Doc,

WOW, gorgeous work. Really like the look with the black and polish. Very inspiring :bow: :bow: :bow:

Jeff


----------



## NickG (Mar 9, 2010)

Runs perfectly! You must be really proud of that project Doc well done :bow:


----------



## doc1955 (Mar 14, 2010)

Well got second engine put together and seems to be a good runner.
I'll get some video of both running together I need to find a y hose connector to connect both.
I'll need to do this soon I hope to send number to to it's new home tomorrow it a gift for my father-in-law.
Here are some pictures of the 2 engines together.





























Couldn't decide which base to go with I kind of like just the flat base but on the other hand I like the timber look to.
What do you think make another flat or make another timber base?
Plus I don't know if I like the painted or the unpainted I do know as of right now the painted is the one that is going to a new home.
This has been a fun project!


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Mar 14, 2010)

Those are two beautiful engines.
I do like the black one on the base...hm...I like the clean metal on the timer...

Guess I can't help you.


----------



## hobby (Mar 14, 2010)

Those are 2 Beautiful engines.

I really like your workmanship of the framework.
It makes it look really intricate, and very pleasing to look at,
the whole engine looks like it has a lot of nice mechanical movemnts to it..

The painted one and the nonpainted one they both look equally excellent.

Beutiful craftsmanship.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## doc1955 (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks guys.
When I take the unpainted apart to do some polishing I'll need to decide to paint or not to paint.
I found a y hose fitting I'll get some video tomorrow before I present number 2 to my father-in-law.
Can hardly wait to give it to him he is really into steam engines so this will be a real treat for him.
Back quite some time ago I built him a flame licker and he was so excited about it so I think he will really be surprised by this.
Good thing he isn't into computers or the internet if he was I know he would be a member right here. I really love this site, and all the members are so great!


----------



## Maryak (Mar 15, 2010)

With those two beauties no longer a doc now a specialist. :bow: :bow: If I were your Dad I'd like the black one; it's somehow more how they really were.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## GailInNM (Mar 15, 2010)

Great work, Doc.
Gail in NM


----------



## kendo (Mar 15, 2010)

Wow Doc
        You have really done yourself proud buddy, excellent workmanship.
        Love the one in black really makes the brass stand out.

        Your Dad is gonna love it,bet you can't wait to see the smile on
        his face when you present it to him.

        Keep up the fantastic work buddy.

                   Ken


----------



## NickG (Mar 15, 2010)

Yeah very nice Doc. Brilliant :bow:- has anybody forwarded this on to oldboatguy, sure he'd be proud as punch too.

Nick


----------



## kvom (Mar 15, 2010)

These are worthy of POM nomination.  :bow:

I think beam engines need to be slow runners to be really appreciated.


----------



## 4156df (Mar 15, 2010)

Doc,

They're both beautiful, although I must say I like the flat base better. I'm facing the same paint or not paint dilemma on my build. Not an easy decision. Fortuneatly you're a winner either way.

Dennis


----------



## Deanofid (Mar 15, 2010)

Seeing the two of them together is a treat, Doc. They both look great, and while I usually like the majority of an engine "as finished", some guys really know where to put the right kind of paint. The pure metal one is a beauty. The black one is simply striking!
Such fine work.

Very nice. Very nice indeed!

*Hint, hint:* Another video, _PLEASE!_.

Dean


----------



## doc1955 (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks guys.
I took one more video with both running before I took the painted or as I call it number 2 to my father-in-law.
I could tell I took him by surprise I could tell he likes it even if it was a very late present for his 87th birthday.
I got it on video to. I'll try and get some time to get them off the camera and uploaded. So number 2 is now in it's new home.
For right now I'm going to leave number 1 the way it is, well maybe some polishing but no paint for now. So once I get some time to go through my notes and get them into the drawings I'll post a PDF and model files for anyone that has a cad system.

Thanks again everyone for the kind words.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ztoWJg0QOf4[/ame]


----------



## Deanofid (Mar 16, 2010)

Ahh, thanks for the extra vid, Doc! Fantastic.
The squeaky wheel really does get the grease. ; )

Dean


----------



## doc1955 (Mar 16, 2010)

One last video then off to another project.
I have two in mind one is a ignition box for my IC engines and the other is to try and get a old music box running.
Thanks again for the nice comments.
For a project for a Christmas present I want to find a nice mill steam engine to build. I want to make sure I start this one in time to be sure and get it done in time.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1g6T-ILy-Y[/ame]


----------



## vascon2196 (Mar 16, 2010)

doc1955  said:
			
		

> Well I was busy in shop today last Christmas vacation will be over tomorrow and back to work :'(
> So I'll only get a couple hours in the shop every day I'm hoping to get these done by the 15Th I'm going to have to pick up the pace.
> 
> Today I did the main bearing mounts.
> ...


----------



## ariz (Mar 17, 2010)

sorry for the delay doc, I wish to compliment you for these very beautiful engines: they both run as Swiss clocks

great job :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## doc1955 (Mar 28, 2010)

Well I have decided I'll be tearing down number 1 and giving it a little polishing and paint I have decided I like how number 2 had turned out.
My father-in-law has been showing his off to people I think he likes it.
I'll post a pic of number 1 when I get done with the polish and paint.
Thanks every one for the kind comments this has been a fun little project it took longer than I planned but than again it was my first build in my home shop.


----------



## doc1955 (May 23, 2010)

Well I have been feeling under the weather for over the last weeks I finally felt up to getting out to the shop to do a little work.
 I decided to paint up my motor like the one I made for my father-in-law so I finally started.

First off disassemble motor.





Then I decided to start with the fly wheel here I cut chamfers on the spokes with a hand dremel tool.






Then some coarse emery paper to somewhat round the spokes.





Here is after the emery treatment.






Then sandblasted getting ready for the paint.









After paint.






Next I'll sandblast and paint the side plates. Then it will be a matter of polishing all the little parts which I have started.


----------



## Deanofid (May 23, 2010)

That paint really sets off the bright metal nicely, Doc.
Those Altoids tins are handy, eh?

Dean


----------



## vascon2196 (May 23, 2010)

WOW...that flywheel looks sharp.


----------



## deere_x475guy (May 23, 2010)

Doc, I totaly missed your build. Thanks for sharing and the videos. Very nice looking engines. :bow:


----------



## SAM in LA (May 23, 2010)

Doc,

Nice flywheel.

What material is it made from?

It sure looks like you did a lot of hard work making it look so good.

SAM


----------



## doc1955 (May 23, 2010)

Thanks for the nice comments guys!


Sam they were made from 7075 t6 aluminum.


Yes Dean I like those little can plus you get a tasty mints with them :big: you don't need any do you I think I may have 40 or 50 of them laying around hate to just toss they are just to nice to throw out.


----------



## doc1955 (May 30, 2010)

Well did some more polishing work and started putting things back together.


----------



## zeeprogrammer (May 31, 2010)

That is beautiful.


----------



## doc1955 (May 31, 2010)

Thanks Zee

I finished reassembly and I'm happy with the way it looks now. Here are some pictures of it.

















Here is a short video of it running. I like how the piece of counter top I have it setting on really makes it load 

This motor I feel is completed now now I can officially move one to a new motor.
I'm looking at building a Stirling fan.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBTJbw14Z0g[/ame]


----------



## don-tucker (May 31, 2010)

Hope mine turns out like that Doc,I've just finished the beam and bearings,I think black looks good for this engine ,I did intend to paint it green ,same as my other engines.
Don


----------



## SAM in LA (May 31, 2010)

Doc,

The black paint and polished metal looks really good together.

The engine sounds good too.

Thanks for sharing.

SAM


----------



## vascon2196 (Jun 1, 2010)

NICE!


----------



## hobby (Jun 1, 2010)

I like all that mechanical intricacy, with the frame and all the moving parts, 
Very nice design layout, everything is so nicely proportioned to give it a very nice balanced look for the whole model....

one BEAUTIFUL mechanical model.,,, Indeed...


----------



## ttrikalin (Jun 1, 2010)

Now that's an engine!

what a nice sound. I played the video 4 times!

thanks for this post, 

tom


----------



## doc1955 (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks for the kind comments guys!

 I started working on some parts for the next project will start a new build thread as soon as I get some pictures together and a little more work done. It will be a double build again this time it will be a gift for Christmas for my Father-in-law.

:big:Tom I don't know why when I set it on that piece of counter top it sure echoes.


----------



## 4156df (Jun 1, 2010)

Doc,
She's a beauty!
Dennis


----------



## doc1955 (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks Dennis.



Dean the fan I'm starting has a lot of similar parts to your current build.


----------



## AllThumbs (Nov 14, 2010)

Doc,

Great engine. Any chance you could post the DXF files? I downloaded the pdf file but the DXF files would allow me to cut the parts on my cnc without redrawing them.

Thanks, Eric


----------



## doc1955 (Nov 14, 2010)

I can post as a parasolid file or dxf what software are you using to program with?
If you want a dxf file do you just want the side plates?


----------



## AllThumbs (Nov 14, 2010)

Autocad or solidworks then to Mastercam. How about DXF and Parasolid?  All the drawings (not just side plates) would be great if it's not too much trouble. I may scale them up 2:1 as well.


----------



## doc1955 (Nov 14, 2010)

Will these work for you? 

View attachment beameng_A_ay.dxf


View attachment beameng_A_ay..x_t


----------



## AllThumbs (Nov 15, 2010)

I was hoping for the PDF drawings but in vector format but those will work thank you. I will be sure to chronicle the build on the forum once I start. It will be a 2x scale model. Thank you for the excellent model Doc.


----------



## TuxMan (Nov 15, 2010)

Doc

I just saw this fantastic build thread :bow: I will be using some of your methods in my build of the same engine. If my efforts produce any thing approaching what you accomplished I will be very happy. ;D

Thanks again

Eric


----------



## doc1955 (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks Eric!
One of the motors went to My father-in-law for a gift he was very happy with it. This was about the 3rd gift of this type he has gotten from me. I'm now working on some Stirling fans with the intention of gifting him one of those also. He was eyeballing them when we went to Rollag for the western Minnesota's steam threshers reunion. So I though I would give it a shot.
 The hardest part for me on the beam engine build was the little linkage parts. The eyes just aren't what they use to be I had to mount a magnifying glass to my machine for the small parts. 
Thanks again for the nice comments Eric.


----------



## doc1955 (Nov 15, 2010)

AllThumbs  said:
			
		

> I was hoping for the PDF drawings but in vector format but those will work thank you. I will be sure to chronicle the build on the forum once I start. It will be a 2x scale model. Thank you for the excellent model Doc.


You are welcome. 

The drawings I did up are all separate for each part didn't do an full assembly drawing.
If you want any other format I can export it to iges, stl,step or catia just let me know.


----------

